# PLLs Thread



## collinbxyz (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep seeing these threads about amazing j-perms etc. So why not start a thread, where every week, we have a different PLL. You basically do an average of 12 for the PLL and post it here. It will be interesting to see the different times! I will start off with the T-Perm. You can do it with any algorithm for it you know. Make sure you post all of your times, and the average of 12. I'll start: 
1.56, 1.54, 1.47, 1.64, 1.48, 1.47, 1.27, 1.93, (1.20), 1.38, 1.87, (2.01) 
Average of 12: 1.56
:fp
I used: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

You should probably post your alg too.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 6, 2011)

My Y perm hate my C4U cube 

12: 00:02.47 x 
11: 00:02.95 x 
10: 00:03.35 x 
9: 00:03.77 x 
8: 00:03.60 x LOCKUP
7: 00:03.01 x 
6: 00:02.95 x 
5: 00:02.65 x 
4: 00:04.92 x LoCKUP
3: 00:04.43 x LOCKUP
2: 00:02.36 x 
1: 00:02.27 x

F R U' R' U' [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F R F']}


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 6, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> My Y perm hate my C4U cube
> 
> 12: 00:02.47 x
> 11: 00:02.95 x
> ...


 
You are supposed to do the T-Perm, but nice anyway.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 6, 2011)

whoops heres my t perm anyway 
my cube likes the t perm much more

12: 00:03.57 x LOCKUP
11: 00:02.55 x LOCKUP
10: 00:01.91 x 
9: 00:02.04 x 
8: 00:02.20 x 
7: 00:02.54 x 
6: 00:02.19 x 
5: 00:02.13 x 
4: 00:01.95 x 
3: 00:02.32 x 
2: 00:01.93 x 
1: 00:02.60 x 

average: 2.33

[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F'


----------



## EricReese (Mar 6, 2011)

I actually really like this thread. Heres my T perm times, however they are a lot slower then usual because I dont have my stackmat at this time (friend has it). Oh well. I use the standard T perm alg. (Ignore scrambles, I is lazy)

Average of 12: 1.83
1. 1.89 R2 B2 D' F' D' F2 U' L2 B L' B' U2 B R' B2 R2 L B R' B2 L' R2 U L D 
2. (2.54) B U2 D2 B L U D' B2 F U' L F' L' F2 R' F' U2 B2 R B R2 D L2 D2 U 
3. 1.74 U B2 L U' L' D' B' U L D2 L' D2 R L' F' R2 L2 B R2 B' U L F2 B2 L 
4. 2.09 R2 F2 R' D' B' U' F R F R B L B U2 L2 D' B' L2 R B' R' L2 F D' L2 
5. 1.83 B D2 R F' D2 R L' F U' D' F2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 B' D' R U D F B2 D2 L' 
6. 1.70 L' B U' F L2 F2 L2 R2 U R' B2 R2 U D2 R' D' B L2 R F2 L D' U2 F2 D' 
7. 1.76 R2 B' D F' U' F' D U2 F D2 R' L' U D2 F2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B L B2 
8. 1.77 B2 D U R' F B2 U2 R' F' L R' D2 B2 D R' F2 L' D2 L U R2 U D F' U' 
9. 1.75 D' F' L' F' R' B R F' U F2 U' D' F D2 R2 U F2 L' D2 F B D' U F' L2 
10. 1.68 D' R' L' D U L2 F' B L D' R' L B L2 F' B L' U' B2 L R F L2 R F2 
11. (1.64) B R F U D R D' U2 L B U' L' D2 F R' F B' R U' R U R2 B R D 
12. 2.09 F2 R' D2 U' R2 F' L' U F' B' U2 F U' B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B' L2 U R2 F' B 

Ugh so bad


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

(2.52), 1.65, 1.34, 1.22, 1.59, 1.30, 1.27, (1.21), 1.43, 1.41, 2.06, 2.27 = 1.55 avg12

lol


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 6, 2011)

1.65, 1.93, 1.54, 1.82, 1.68, 1.54, (5.08), 2.02, (1.53), 1.95, 1.62, 1.79 = *1.75*
Yup cool


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 6, 2011)

1.80, 1.14, 1.58, 1.21, 1.15, 1.11, 1.83, 1.77, 1.48, 1.75, 1.30, 1.23, = 1.44


----------



## RTh (Mar 6, 2011)

1.18 1.27 1.38 1.33 1.13 (1.40) 1.18 1.09 (1.06) 1.11 1.11 1.15 = 1,1925

T-perm: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']


----------



## insane569 (Mar 6, 2011)

12: 02.67 
11: 02.20 
10: 02.81 
9: 02.33 
8: 02.47 
7: 02.59 
6: 02.55 
5: 02.87 
4: 02.85 
3: 02.87 
2: 02.54 
1: 02.33 
avg 2:59 i suck


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 6, 2011)

1.56, 1.59, 1.55, 1.87, 1.66, 1.53, (1.51), (2.27), 1.52, 1.61, 1.65, 1.61
avg: 1.61
same alg as first


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2011)

2.08, 2.07, 2.45, 1.99, 1.87, 2.04, 2.21, 2.23, 2.03, 1.77, 2.25, 1.82
avg: 2.06


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 6, 2011)

1.51, 1.47, 1.86, 1.34, 2.70, 1.48, 1.38, 1.40, 1.89, 1.93, 2.12, 1.54
Avg=1.66


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 6, 2011)

2.22, 1.65, 2.09, 1.75, 1.61, 2.37, 2.12, 1.88, 1.94, 2.27, 1.87, 2.16 = 1.99

D R2 U' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2


----------



## Forte (Mar 6, 2011)

1.24, 1.31, 1.25, 1.23, 1.29, 1.17, 1.22, 1.65, (2.32), 1.15, (1.12), 1.34 = 1.29

R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 6, 2011)

2.05, (1.83), 2.01, (3.96), 2.44, 2.07, 1.84, 1.96, 1.85, 2.29, 2.43, 3.03 = 2.20
3.96 was a wrong move, 3.03 a lockup.

This is a great idea by the way.


----------



## RTh (Mar 6, 2011)

J-Perm: 1,13 1,01 0,93 0,97 (0,89) 1,06 1,00 1,11 (1,39) 1,00 0,93 0,9 = 1,004 sec

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' U'


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

1.62
1.35
(1.19)
1.61
1.52
1.44
1.56
1.26
(1.91)
1.25
1.28
1.19

Average: 1.41

L Perm (Jb)

Algorithm: L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## RTh (Mar 6, 2011)

Vinny said:


> L Perm (Jb)
> 
> Algorithm: L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R



Great algorithm, I was doing the same but without the first L, that's way better.

Let's see how it goes.


Mmm, not as good as I expected, the L + R combo is clearly not my best. Will stick to the Breandan's L perm.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys...we are doing the T-Perm.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys are supposed to be doing the PLL listed for the week...

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
1.520, 1.473, 1.569, 1.488, (2.537), 1.569, 2.032, 1.528, 1.488, 1.689, (1.441), 1.472 = 1.583
8.84 tps


----------



## RTh (Mar 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Guys...we are doing the T-Perm.


 
Oops, sorry. My bad.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2011)

T perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

1.01, 0.96, 1.25, 0.89, 0.97, 0.92, 1.27, 0.87, 1.01, 0.91, 1.00, 0.97 => 0.99


----------



## Away (Mar 7, 2011)

RTh said:


> 1.18 1.27 1.38 1.33 1.13 (1.40) 1.18 1.09 (1.06) 1.11 1.11 1.15 = 1,1925
> 
> T-perm: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']


 
 My average is faster than yours(if that avg in your sig is current) and I have a slower T-Perm


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 7, 2011)

At the end of the week, I will try to find the average of everyone one who submitted their average!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> At the end of the week, I will try to find the average of everyone one who submitted their average!



What about ranking everyone? For each PLL? Give it some competition, give people some extra motivation to speed up their last layer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 7, 2011)

eastamazonantidote said:


> What about ranking everyone? For each PLL? Give it some competition, give people some extra motivation to speed up their last layer.


 
Good idea. After the end of the week (Saturday) I will rank everyone who put in their average, and also put the total average of everyone too.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really bad at PLL this is good motivation for me to finally finish learning them too.


----------



## ianography (Mar 7, 2011)

What'll happen after you've gotten through all the PLLs?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> What'll happen after you've gotten through all the PLLs?


 
Does the idea of _*OH*_ sound good?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2011)

T Perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
2H: *2.15*;3.06, 2.08, 2.16, 1.97, 2.30, 1.91, 2.15, 1.88, 1.96, (4.22), 2.00, (1.80)
OH:*4.81*;4.66, 5.00, 4.83, (7.41), 4.41, 5.84, 4.58, 5.33, 5.25, 3.83, (3.65), 4.34


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Does the idea of _*OH*_ sound good?


 
You could just keep looping; this way people can track progress.

1.70, 1.64, 1.94, (1.46), 1.96, 1.66, 1.75, 1.75, (1.97), 1.55, 1.69, 1.68 = *AVERAGE: 1.73* ugh

EDIT: Practice does wonders - 1.54, (1.90), 1.77, 1.68, 1.60, 1.74, 1.55, (1.47), 1.54, 1.70, 1.56, 1.50 *AVG: 1.62*


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought more people would get consistent sub-1's on T perm... I don't think I've seen a single average under 0.99 posted yet


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2011)

1.14, (1.10), 1.30, 1.18, 1.28, (1.62), 1.18, 1.47, 1.26, 1.33, 1.38, 1.14

Average- 1.27

Tried it OH

(4.43), 3.79, 3.76, 4.04, 3.66, 4.42, 4.26, 3.87, 4.13, 3.68, (3.63), 3.78

Average- 3.94


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Keyboard. No stackmat. Wow is it hard to get a good start while doing keyboard..no sub1 singles, very pathetic. Whatever.

1.21, 1.54, 1.44, 1.29, 1.13, 1.58, 1.36, 1.39, 1.41, (2.48), (1.06), 1.11 = *1.35*


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait are we supposed to post best averages of 12 or just do the PLL 12 times and put the average here? I was under the impression that it's the latter


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Wait are we supposed to post best averages of 12 or just do the PLL 12 times and put the average here? I was under the impression that it's the latter


 
What would make you think it could be the former?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm dunno I thought this felt like one of those race threads, so they'll give you a PLL a week and see how fast you can do an avg12..something like that. 
Nevermind me though.


----------



## Enter (Mar 7, 2011)

T: RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' avg12: 1.12 (σ = 0.11)
T mirror: L'U'LULF'L2ULUL'U'LF avg12: 1.32 (σ = 0.13)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe you could make this the "PLL race" like in a similar style to the other races out there


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 7, 2011)

Do we start with the cube in our hands or on the table?

I'm looking forward to do the X-perm


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Do we start with the cube in our hands or on the table?
> 
> I'm looking forward to do the X-perm


 
Cube in hands, hands over timer. Raise hands perform algorithm, stop timer when you finish.


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

Away said:


> My average is faster than yours(if that avg in your sig is current) and I have a slower T-Perm


 
I don't usually do averages, these days I just learn OLL's. I updated my average with the one I did an hour ago. Also, I practice some PLL's a lot xD

(Sorry about spam, I forgot about the other reply.)


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 7, 2011)

meh cold hands

Average of 12: 1.91
1. 1.97 
2. (1.61)
3. 2.33 
4. 1.88 
5. 1.73
6. 2.45 
7. (3.04) 
8. 1.77 
9. 1.82
10. 1.73
11. 1.84
12. 1.62


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 7, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Do we start with the cube in our hands or on the table?
> 
> I'm looking forward to do the X-perm


 
In your hands. I usually put part of my arm on the stackmat.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 7, 2011)

Great thread.

T-Perm ( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' )

Average 1.92

1. 1.92
2. 1.66
3. 1.79
4. 2.64 
5. 1.70
6. 2.05
7. 2.09
8. 1.70
9. 1.82
10. 2.56
11. 1.70
12. 1.82

Ooh, I'm better at T-Perm than I thought. Love that I got 1.70 three times  My other PLL's wont be so fast.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 7, 2011)

Love this thread 

T-Perm ( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' )

1.86, 1.51, 1.73, 1.93, 1.90, (1.41), (2.28), 1.69, 1.50, 1.85, 2.20, 1.63 = 1.78

I think my time is pretty decent...


----------



## y235 (Mar 7, 2011)

2.72, 2.79, 3.00, 3.26, 2.55, 2.88, 2.98, 3.43, (3.48), (2.20), 2.96, 2.85=2.94
One of my better PLLs (I suck at this). I really like this PLL, it is one of the first that I learned.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 7, 2011)

OH with normal alg. 2.72, 2.59, 2.53, 2.56, 2.77, 2.59, 2.53, 2.50, 2.44, 2.40, 2.33, 2.70 = 2.56


----------



## toruu (Mar 7, 2011)

00:01.97 00:01.72 00:02.10 00:01.88 00:02.42 00:01.81 00:02.24 00:01.86 (00:02.61) (00:01.54) 00:02.06 00:02.21=00:02.03


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 7, 2011)

1.92, 1.71, 1.95, 1.64, 1.68, 1.61, 1.56, 1.72, 1.57, 1.57, 1.77, 1.63

Average: 1.68


----------



## Shortey (Mar 7, 2011)

toruu said:


> 00:01.97 00:01.72 00:02.10 00:01.88 00:02.42 00:01.81 00:02.24 00:01.86 (00:02.61) (00:01.54) 00:02.06 00:02.21=00:02.03


 
Nice format.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2011)

Were we allowed to roll the average?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

T-Perm ( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' )
Average: 2.37
2.78, 2.37, 2.10, 2.00, 2.20, (2.79), 2.72, 2.29, (1.95), 2.57, 2.00, 2.66

Pretty bad - quite a few lockups.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 7, 2011)

T-Perm - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Average: 2.54

2.64, 2.33, 2.71, 2.36, 2.81, (2.92), (2.32), 2.40, 2.54, 2.75, 2.52, 2.33

I know, I suck.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 7, 2011)

This is awesome.

*1.76*
1.54, 1.89, 1.81, 1.61, 1.89, 1.96, 1.64, 1.63, 1.94, 1.66, 1.66, 1.93

T-Perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.93
(1.68), 1.74, 2.67, 1.94, 2.18, 1.91, (2.70), 1.74, 1.89, 1.70, 1.86, 1.68

This was my best average today...I had about a 2.6 second average yesterday. 
This thread was a great idea!

eidt: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going to post my times for the PLL of the week every day to see if in atleast 12 'solves' a week, I can get better. If anyone else wants to do this too, please show the difference between the averages. 

1.33, 1.29, 1.86, 1.29, 1.23, (1.20), (1.95), 1.83, 1.38, 1.64, 1.28, 1.23 Average of 12: 1.46
Old average: 1.56 - Difference: 0.16
First time I used mf8 3x3, 2nd time, I used guhong. I like mf8 better, but has more lock ups.


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 9, 2011)

TH: 2.52, 2.54, 2.92, 2.22, 2.64, 2.15, 2.37, 2.61, 2.59, 2.31, (2.92), (2.03)

current avg12: 2.49 (σ = 0.22)

T-Perm: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']

The tumb move on the last F' slows me a lot


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2011)

Alg: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

1.61, 1.72, 1.68, 1.67, 1.59, (1.82), 1.72, 1.60, 1.58, (1.57), 1.71, 1.69 = 1.66

Haven't really timed PLLs before, I'm gonna follow this thread.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> T-Perm: [R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F']
> 
> The tumb move on the last F' slows me a lot


 
So, use your left index, not your right thumb. With training, it's really better.


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 10, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> So, use your left index, not your right thumb. With training, it's really better.


 
C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right thumb or left index on the last F'


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right tumb or left index on the last F'


 
You can do a l' instead of the last R', so the F' becomes a U' and it positions your left index better.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> You can do a l' instead of the last R', so the F' becomes a U' and it positions your left index better.


But U becomes B. I would not like to adjust the upper layer after that.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> You can do a l' instead of the last R', so the F' becomes a U' and it positions your left index better.


 
That's what I do with the Y perm


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right tumb or left index on the last F'


 
Thumb


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Thumb is superior


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right tumb or left index on the last F'


 
Indeed a question I have nearly posted on a couple of occasions. I started with thumb but found my thumb was always too far back. I now do with (l' U') however I am still not convinced. It seems to lead to a big dip in TPS, especially when the RUR'F' comes in the middle of an alg.

Also like to say great thread. Will be averaging and posting my pittiful T-perm times this evening


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Indeed a question I have nearly posted on a couple of occasions. I started with thumb but found my thumb was always too far back. I now do with (l' U') however I am still not convinced. It seems to lead to a big dip in TPS, especially when the RUR'F' comes in the middle of an alg.


 
Cornelius Dieckmann does the F' with left index and can do the J perm in 0.6x. Most people use the thumb though, but I bet using the left index can be just as fast.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann does the F' with left index and can do the J perm in 0.6x. Most people use the thumb though, but I bet using the left index can be just as fast.


 
Ahh thanks, it is good to know. I guess I just want to make sure I am optimising as best I can. There is always that nagging thought that starting speed solving in my 40s I have to look at everything that speeds my solving times to counter what is bound to be lower TPS. Thats the reason I did all OLLs early.

I had wondered whether the thumb just felt wrong or misaligned after the RUR' due to early rheumatism or worse still early rigamortis 

I had started optimising a PLL per day but have only done a G-perm and a U-perm so far. Today looks like its decided for me - T-perm.

{Apologies for the hijacking}


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right thumb or left index on the last F'


Thumb all the way, for me.
It's always in the perfect position, and just flows right into it.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right thumb or left index on the last F'


I believed that what your hands prefer was the only thing that did matter.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 10, 2011)

Left index.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 10, 2011)

Nos7portuga said:


> C'mom guys, share your opinion. Right thumb or left index on the last F'


 
I used to use thumb. It was fine. It looked good. It was fast. I was happy.

Then I started practicing F and F' turns so I could leave all the fingers of the other hand where they were and still execute. It is now clear to me that F' is faster. The thumb requires an extra motion - you are pulling the R' down but then have to flick up. Also, AUF is much easier when both hands are prepared to do some flicking. You may think thumb is better. But practice those F' moves and you'll find it isn't true.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

instead of either, you can Do l' U' although that's just T-Perm. You can similar things for other algs though


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

best time: 0.91
best avg5: 0.93 (σ = 0.01)
best avg12: 0.96 (σ = 0.01)
best avg100: 1.01 (σ = 0.08)


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Cmon Thom, sub1 that ****


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 14, 2011)

What is the PLL for time this week?

Need help to organize last week times?


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope it's going to be the H-perm


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I posted so late =[
The PLL for this week is going to be the Y-Perm
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Times: 1.83, (2.40), 1.87, 1.95, 1.76, 2.23, 1.71, 1.83, 1.80, 1.68, 1.88, (1.63)
Average of 12: 1.88
Cube used: F-II


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

*2.27*
2.65, 2.28, 2.13, 2.27, 2.26, 2.17, 2.33, 2.16, 2.33, 2.49, 2.04, 2.27

Y-Perm: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' [/QUOTE]


----------



## maggot (Mar 15, 2011)

Y-Perm: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' 
using stackmat so i cant be bothered to average lol
1.39, 1.55, 1.21, 1.33, 1.73, 1.61, 1.29, 1.15, 1.47, 1.05, 0.91, 0.98. erm yeah.
cube- vcube5


joke. guhong.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 15, 2011)

Y-perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Average: 2.13

2.06, 2.52, 2.19, 2.30, 2.08, 2.45, 1.86, 2.11, 2.15, 1.92, 2.15, 1.92


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2011)

Left index for the T perm F'.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 15, 2011)

Week 2
Y-Perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Average: 2.32

Times: 2.44 2.17 2.48 (2.11) 2.39 2.13 2.40 2.24 2.52 (2.83) 2.32 2.13

Well that's as good as I could have expected.
Similarly to the Race To... 2x2 thead, it may be worth doing this twice a week, since it only takes a minute to participate.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 16, 2011)

Ick lockups. COLL has made diagonal corner perms pretty much unnecessary...But I know 2 Y perms anyway.


F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
2.304, 2.544, 2.424, 2.160, 2.504, 3.400, 2.368, 2.696, 2.416, (2.104), (3.792), 2.200 = 2.502

R2 U' R2 F R U R U' x' U' R2 D' R' U R
2.632, 3.056, 2.952, 2.720, 2.656, 2.800, 2.544, 2.656, 2.584, 2.616, (3.752), (2.456) = 2.722


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 17, 2011)

Y perm: 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
1.57, 1.95, (1.57), 1.96, 1.75, 1.81, 1.90, 1.76, (2.02), 1.87, 1.84, 1.70 => 1.81 avg12

F R' F' R U R U' R2 U' R U l U' R' U 
1.40, 1.71, 1.64, 1.59, 1.63, 1.49, (1.28), (1.79), 1.57, 1.51, 1.37 => 1.54 avg12


----------



## Meisen (Mar 17, 2011)

T-perm:

Alg: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Best rolling average of 12: 0.986, 0.984, 1.259, (1.431), (0.935), 1.053, 0.994, 0.966, 0.945, 1.032, 0.957, 0.982 = 1.016.


Y-perm:

Alg: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Best rolling average of 12: 1.510, 1.389, 1.860, 1.421, 1.761, 1.793, 1.468, (3.055), 1.587, 1.778, (1.375), 1.557 = 1.612


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 18, 2011)

There aren't going to be rankings at the end of the week? I'm just wondering. (Will post Y-perm later.)


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 18, 2011)

12:	00:01.86	x
11:	00:02.22	x
10:	00:02.56	x
9:	00:01.91	x
8:	00:02.11	x
7:	00:01.85	x
6:	00:01.72	x
5:	00:02.00	x
4:	00:01.79	x
3:	00:01.76	x
2:	00:01.88	x
1:	00:01.83	x

average: 00:01.96
algo: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

cube: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...ctivity#!/pages/Dayan-Lingyun/206716556012057 XD
my first post here in speedsolving


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

I was going to do a J perm, but because a lot of people were asking, we are doing the H perm. 
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2
Average:
1.12, 1.14, 1.15, (1.42), 1.14, 1.40, 1.19, 1.12, 1.27, 1.24, (1.11), 1.15
Average of 12: 1.20
Cube: Guhong/lingyun hybrid


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 21, 2011)

*1.68*
1.72, 1.63, 1.60, 1.56, 1.63, 1.90, 1.87, 1.58, 1.79, 1.64, 1.72, 1.63

H-Perm: M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 22, 2011)

Just because the two previous posters seem to be doing my typical H-perm, I've decided to simply go with my one-handed H-perm algorithm (but with two hands), just to be different:
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U

3.84, 3.83, 3.55, 4.19, [5.48 (lock-up)], [3.28], 4.22, 3.69, 4.25, 3.93, 3.58, 3.73
Average of 12: 3.96
Cube: Type A Mini

(Really need to work on my fingertrick apparently)


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

Ill use my OH H perm alg for 2 hands. R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2

Average of 12: 1.73
1. 1.77 
2. 1.74 
3. 1.80 
4. 1.64 
5. (2.17) 
6. 1.75 
7. 1.97 
8. 1.72 
9. (1.41) 
10. 1.64 
11. 1.73 
12. 1.59


----------



## Meisen (Mar 22, 2011)

H-perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2.

Average of 12 (rolling): 1.33. I'm convinced i can roll this down to 1.2x, but i haven't got the patience


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 22, 2011)

Y Perm
(1.55) 1.73 1.59 1.79 (2.48) 1.98 1.71 2.39 1.86 1.69 1.69 2.17 = *1.86*

H Perm
(1.29) 1.59 1.40 1.31 1.36 (1.59) 1.35 1.31 1.42 1.35 1.37 1.36 = *1.38*


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 22, 2011)

H-perm

1.78, 1.67, 1.67, 1.74, 1.68, 1.81, 1.75, 1.78, 2.01, 2.08, 1.88, 1.75

Average: 1.78


----------



## Vinny (Mar 22, 2011)

Y perm
1.99, 2.16, (2.93), 1.92, 2.08, 1.86, 2.12, 2.42, 1.72, (1.59), 1.93, 1.71
Average: *1.99*

H perm
1.34, 1.59, 1.85, 1.50, 1.51, (1.94), 1.44, 1.33, (1.27)
Average: *1.50*

I prefer Jb perm


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

avg12: 4.62 (σ = 0.38)
PLL time attack. bunch of higher times in there trying out different PLL orders.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 22, 2011)

Hperm. M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'

0.911, 0.911, 1.080, 0.968, 1.407, 0.990, 0.789, 1.046, 0.956, 0.922, 1.170, 0.844 = 0.980avg12 (SD = 0.09)

Roux makes M-triggers EASY!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> avg12: 4.62 (σ = 0.38)
> PLL time attack. bunch of higher times in there trying out different PLL orders.


 
I assume you mean the Roux last step. But this is clearly a Fridrich-oriented thread with a rather focused topic each week. Get on board big guy. You're a Roux-er so H perms should be fast for you. Show it off.

That being said:
1.20, 1.34, (1.72), 1.30, (1.09), 1.43, 1.59, 1.18, 1.42, 1.18, 1.25, 1.35 = 1.32

EDIT: Alg: R' [M' r] U' R' [M' r] U2' R' [M' r] U' R' [M' r], sometimes written as M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2011)

H perm: M'2 U M'2 U2 M'2 U M'2
1.20, 1.24, 1.19, 1.23, 1.27, 1.27, 1.30, 1.23, (1.16), (1.38), 1.22, 1.25 => 1.24avg12


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> H perm: M'2 U M'2 U2 M'2 U M'2
> 1.20, 1.24, 1.19, 1.23, 1.27, 1.27, 1.30, 1.23, (1.16), (1.38), 1.22, 1.25 => 1.24avg12


 
Is it better to use (M' R' r) U (M' R' r) U2 (M' R' r) U (M' R' r)?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Is it better to use (M' R' r) U (M' R' r) U2 (M' R' r) U (M' R' r)?


Depends on your style. I do the M'2 double flick (pinkie then ring), so not for me.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Is it better to use (M' R' r) U (M' R' r) U2 (M' R' r) U (M' R' r)?


 
Did you try that yet? You're doing M' M U M' M U2 M' M U M' M


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Did you try that yet? You're doing M' M U M' M U2 M' M U M' M


No. R'r = M'


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No. R'r = M'


 
Try it...


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 22, 2011)

(1.52), 1.18, 1.17, 1.38, 1.22, 1.21, 1.26, 1.24, 1.36, 1.14, 1.21, (1.11)
*Avg: 1.24*


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Try it...


Nou.

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-r


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

collin..Sarah is right. That creates an M2..

You do realize that M' is the R direction, and not R' right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally have a stackmat.
Y perm-1.55, 1.65, 1.80, 1.53, 1.53, 1.43, 1.93, 1.72, 1.38[pb], 1.53, 1.53, 1.66 = *1.59*
T perm-1.03, 1.19, 0.94, 1.03, 1.02, 1.05, 1.11, 1.05, 0.90[pb. 15.55 tps ], 1.09, 0.96, 0.91 = *1.02*
H perm-0.97, 1.28, 0.93, 0.88, 1.15, 0.91, 0.93, 0.96, 1.03, 0.91, 1.19, 0.96 =*.99*


----------

